# Soundkarte/Soundtreiber



## LesPaulCustom (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 

wie ich sehe, gibt´s hier ne Menge Leute die - anders als ich- Ahnung von PCs haben. 
Daher beschreib ich mal kurz mein Problem:

Arbeite mit Audition 3.0, Guitar wird von mir selbst eingespielt, alle anderen Synths Bässe und Drums als Vsti´s. Soweit so gut, aber sobald ich ca 3 Vsti Spuren erstellt habe, oh mann dann geht fast gar nix mehr, die Kiste hakt wie bekloppt, andauernd kommt ne Fehlermeldung dass der Audiotreiber woanders verwendet wird, obwohl ein take vorher alles noch abgespielt wurde....    Mein wichtigstes Vsti ist der EZ-Drummer von Toontrack, da fliessen ne Menge daten rüber ist schon klar, aber habe eigentlich nie Probleme mit meinem Sound gehabt. Soweit ich weiss hab ich Sound on Board, benutze nur line in und line out, Sound kommt über Verstärker und Hifi- Boxen. 

Liegt es an der Soundkarte, dass diese da einfach nicht mehr mitkommt? Wenn ja, welche brauche ich, denn ich finde immer nur 5.1 oder dolby dingsbums dinger... brauch ich doch gar nicht, will einfach meinen Stereosound über Verstärker haben.


Bitte helft mir, seit ich den Ez DRummer habe, kann ich meine Beats vergessen.... vorher war es noch einigermassen machbar, dann hakte es ma zwischendurch, jetzt ist er mit 1 Spur vsti schon überfordert.


Gruß David


----------



## PC Heini (9. Januar 2009)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Hmm, also eines vorweg; Von Soundprogrammen versteh ich nichts, dafür vom Rest der Technik. 
Ich denk mir eher, dass das Problem nicht bei der Soundkarte zu suchen ist. Diese gibt nur die Signale weiter, die sie bekommt. Meist liegt es an einer zu schwachen CPU oder an zu wenig Ram.
Ich würde mal sehen, wie die CPU Auslastung während so eines Prozesses aussieht. Wahrscheinlich schon bei 100%. Dies dann auf längere Zeit. Da entwickelt sich wärme, die die CPU veranlasst, langsamer zu arbeiten. ( Schutzmechanismus ).
Dies mal meine erste Idee


----------



## LesPaulCustom (9. Januar 2009)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, du hast 100 % recht gehabt..... also alleine das geöffnete programm, ohne eine einzige tonspur geladen frisst 60% CPU.... ich sollt mir dann wohl mal schnellstmöglich nen neuen zulegen.  

David


----------



## PC Heini (9. Januar 2009)

Jo, schaust Dich mal um. Gehe auch in PC Fachgeschäfte und frag Dich durch. Schildere Deine Wünsche. Allerdings wirste nicht unter 1000 Euro wegkommen.


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2009)

Na, das mit dem Preis ist eine voreilige Aussage. Erstmal würde ich gerne wissen, was gerade im Rechner arbeitet ( CPU, RAM, Anzahl Festplatten, Betriebssystem ).

Es scheint, als würde die CPU ausgelastet sein, aber auch das Erstellen der / Zugreifen auf die Auslagerungsdatei kostet sehr viel Rechnerkraft.. Alles was nicht im Ram steckt muss mühselig und langsam aus jener Datei geholt werden, schlimmer noch, es werden Daten immer wieder ausgetauscht ( was wird nicht im Ram gebraucht etc. ). Eine weitere Festplatte ( keine Partition ) für die Audio-Rohdaten und Drumsamples verbessert die Situation genauso.

Dies erstmal grob, nun einige Infos von Dir.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Januar 2009)

Ohne jetzt zu wissen, was das genau für ein System ist, würde ich anhand der Beschreibung der Problematik mal ganz dreist vermuten, dass da ein Onboard-Audiochip mal wieder durch gewohnt miese Leistung auf die ein oder andere Art und Weise "überzeugt" und ob der musikalischen Daten schlichtweg hoffnungslos überfordert ist.

Notlösung: Google mal nach dem ASIO4All-Treiber, der kann vielleicht schon ein bisschen was bringen.

Bessere Lösung: Den Kauf einer Soundkarte bzw. eines Audiointerfaces mit ASIO-Unterstützung in Erwägung ziehen.


----------

